# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Girls Vs Guys...

## Member11

This is how it works, we start with the amount of 50, girls can take 2 per post, while guys can add 2. If the girls reach 0, they win, if the guys reach 100, they win, a person from the winning side then restarts the game by posting 50. There is no limit on how many posts can be made, but the same person can't post over and over again in a row. To win this game you need patients and the willingness to work together to catch the other side off-guard.

The game will begin when someone from the current champions (the girls) kicks it off.

Good luck!:grin:

----------


## Yellow

48

----------


## Marleywhite

46 :-)

----------


## Yellow

44

----------


## Marleywhite

42

----------


## Yellow

40

----------


## Yossarian

42

----------


## Member11

44

----------


## Yellow

42

----------


## Member11

44 :Poke:

----------


## Yellow

42

----------


## Anteros

40

----------


## Marleywhite

38 :Pirate:

----------


## pam

36

----------


## Ironman

38

----------


## Member11

40

----------


## Borophyll

42

----------


## Member11

44

----------


## Borophyll

46

----------


## Member11

48

----------


## Borophyll

50

----------


## Member11

52

----------


## Borophyll

54

----------


## Member11

56

----------


## Anteros

54

----------


## Chantellabella

52

----------


## Anteros

50

----------


## Marleywhite

48  :Sleep:

----------


## Robin

46

----------


## Marleywhite

44  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

42

----------


## Marleywhite

40  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

38

----------


## Marleywhite

36  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

34

----------


## Marleywhite

32  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

30

----------


## Marleywhite

28  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

26

----------


## Marleywhite

24  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

22

----------


## Marleywhite

20  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

18

----------


## Marleywhite

16  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

14

----------


## Marleywhite

12  :Sleep:

----------


## Borophyll

14

----------


## Screenaddict

12

----------


## Marleywhite

10  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

8

----------


## Marleywhite

6  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

4

----------


## Marleywhite

2  :Sleep:

----------


## Screenaddict

0

----------


## Screenaddict

:Tongue:  times a thousand  :Rofl:

----------


## Marleywhite

::

----------


## Ironman

One gender didn't try very hard  :Rofl: 

FIFTY

----------


## Evo

52

----------


## L

50.....I think

----------


## Borophyll

52

----------


## Evo

54

----------


## Anteros

52

----------


## Borophyll

54

----------


## Evo

56

----------


## Alexis1213

54

----------


## Marleywhite

> 54



Is it you ,flowerchild?

----------


## Anteros

52

----------


## Borophyll

54

----------


## Evo

56

----------


## Ironman

58

----------


## Evo

60

----------


## Ironman

62

----------


## Borophyll

64

----------


## Cam

66.

----------


## Borophyll

68

----------


## Marleywhite

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Anteros

66

----------


## Borophyll

68

----------


## Evo

70

----------


## Borophyll

72

----------


## Evo

74

----------


## Anteros

72

----------


## Marleywhite

74  ::

----------


## Cam

76

----------


## Anteros

74

----------


## Borophyll

76

----------


## Anteros

74! :d

----------


## Evo

76

----------


## Borophyll

78

----------


## Cam

80

----------


## Borophyll

82

----------


## Marleywhite

86

----------


## Borophyll

88

----------


## Marleywhite

90

----------


## Harpuia

92

----------


## Anteros

90

----------


## Cam

92

----------


## Harpuia

94

----------


## Borophyll

96

----------


## Harpuia

98

----------


## Ironman

100?

----------


## Anteros

98

----------


## Flower Child

96

----------


## Borophyll

98

----------


## Ironman

100?

----------


## Borophyll

50?

----------


## Cam

52

----------


## Member11

54





> 52



Evo... :Poke:  No, false-starts now...




> ...a person *from the winning side* then restarts the game by posting 50...

----------


## Anteros

52

----------


## Borophyll

54

----------


## Ironman

56

----------


## Anteros

54

----------


## Marleywhite

52  :Victory:

----------


## metamorphosis

Hmmmmmm!

54++++ :Tongue:

----------


## Anteros

52 - - - -   ::

----------


## Member11

54 ::

----------


## Marleywhite

52

----------


## Member11

54 ::

----------


## Otherside

52

----------


## Member11

54 :bat:

----------


## fordgurl_87

52

----------


## Otherside

50.

----------


## fordgurl_87

48

----------


## Otherside

46

----------


## fordgurl_87

44

----------


## Otherside

42 (Come on, let's get this number down!)  ::D:

----------


## fordgurl_87

40

----------


## Otherside

38

----------


## fordgurl_87

36

----------


## Otherside

34

----------


## fordgurl_87

32

----------


## Otherside

30

----------


## fordgurl_87

28

----------


## Otherside

26

----------


## Tinkerbell

24

----------


## fordgurl_87

22

----------


## Sagan

20

----------


## Tinkerbell

18

Thank you Sagan.

----------


## Otherside

16

Indeed, thank you Sagan  ::D:

----------


## life

sagan you traitor lol 18

----------


## Otherside

16  :bat:

----------


## fordgurl_87

14

----------


## Otherside

12

----------


## life

14
 :anyone:

----------


## life

16  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

12

(Can't go twice in a row)

----------


## life

sorry didnt know that (master plan failed) 14  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

Lol its all good... 12

----------


## life

14  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

12

----------


## life

14  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

12

----------


## life

14  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

12

----------


## life

14 :anyone:

----------


## Otherside

12.  ::):

----------


## peace

16.

----------


## Tinkerbell

^+2 not 4  Methinks boys are not playing fair, trying to catch girls asleep.

12

----------


## fordgurl_87

10

----------


## life

12 :anyone:

----------


## Otherside

10  :Poke:

----------


## Tinkerbell

8   Come on girls, very very close.  :boogie:

----------


## Otherside

6  ::

----------


## Tinkerbell

4!!   :Yes:

----------


## Otherside

2....  ::

----------


## Tinkerbell

0 !!!!!    :sparkles:  :banana guy: 


50

----------


## peace

52 :Joint:

----------


## life

54

----------


## fordgurl_87

52

----------


## Tinkerbell

50

----------


## life

52  ::):

----------


## Ironman

54

----------


## life

56

----------


## peace

58

----------


## life

60

----------


## Trendsetter

62

----------


## life

64 :Victory:

----------


## Tinkerbell

62

----------


## life

64  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

62

----------


## peace

64

----------


## Tinkerbell

62

----------


## peace

64

----------


## life

66

----------


## Tinkerbell

64   I think all the girls have disappeared

----------


## life

> I think all the girls have disappeared



 66 you have my sympathies lol

----------


## Tinkerbell

64  Well this sucks can't do it singlehandedly    ::(:

----------


## life

> 64  Well this sucks can't do it singlehandedly



 66 welcome to my world lol

----------


## Marleywhite

64  :Cape:

----------


## peace

66

----------


## Tinkerbell

> 66 welcome to my world lol



Oh hell no.   :: 

64

----------


## life

66  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

64    :doh:  It's a conspiracy I say.

----------


## life

66 lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

64  I'm dying here, c'mon girls

----------


## life

66 tinkerbell i suggest you seek medical attention  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

64  I think I must, I'm feeling paranoid - any by the way isn't it past your bedtime?  11:30 pm for you?   :Eyebrow:

----------


## life

66 lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Hmmm, maybe won't post a number just yet.   :Sly:

----------


## life

tinkerbell, 68 looks like the men are going to win  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

66  Only time will tell.   ::):

----------


## life

> 66  Only time will tell.



 68, talk is cheap lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

66,  be careful you don't poke the sleeping dragon   :Poke:

----------


## life

> 66,  be careful you don't poke the sleeping dragon



 68, wise words, my mouth is always getting me into trouble  ::(:

----------


## Tinkerbell

66  it would be safe to say I don't follow my own advice.  Have had cops yell at me for not following directions in Chicago, New York, St Louis, New Orleans, Seattle - I am a conundrum, respect and flaunt authority.  ::):

----------


## life

> 66  it would be safe to say I don't follow my own advice.  Have had cops yell at me for not following directions in Chicago, New York, St Louis, New Orleans, Seattle - I am a conundrum, respect and flaunt authority.



 68, sorry i hope im misunderstanding you, are you saying i have authority over you lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

66  Hahahahaha, OMG you're too funny. You most certainly are under a misconception, unless you carry a gun - then I respect the gun.  Many a person has tried and failed, don't have me add you to my pile of bones.   :Sly:     I need the cavalry to show up, hell.

----------


## life

68 tinkerbell, why not defect to the male side, life is better as a male  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

66  Defection you say, yeah that's not going to work. I like my life as a female quite well thank you. Now you know that women are the downfall of man, just admit defeat. ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

64...........I hear us women need to get the guys straight in here. 

Let's do it, girls!

----------


## Tinkerbell

62  life, do I hear the sound of the thundering hooves of the cavalry?  Hope you had a nice sleep, you will need it.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

60 bouyah!

----------


## Tinkerbell

58  Bam!

----------


## Chantellabella

56.............I hear a train running through the station...............

----------


## Tinkerbell

54  - and 2 more

----------


## Chantellabella

50! 

Oh to be 50 again. 

Gee.............I never thought I'd say that................like ever.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Sorry Chantellbella, must have confused you with my number, I get to be 50 again.

50!

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh yeah! Duh! Maybe it was wishful thinking.............

48

----------


## Tinkerbell

46  Bottles of beer on the wall, 46 bottles of beer, take two down and pass it around ...........?...........bottles of beer on the wall.

----------


## Chantellabella

44

----------


## Tinkerbell

42     :Sleep:   Looks like we have caught the boys snoozing.

----------


## Chantellabella

40. yeah. What's that saying?  "you snooze you lose"

----------


## Tinkerbell

38  Yep sleep is over-rated.

----------


## life

40, tinkerbell i rescind the offer to allow you to be a honorary male  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

38

----------


## life

40  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38

----------


## fordgurl_87

36

----------


## Chantellabella

34

----------


## fordgurl_87

32

----------


## Chantellabella

30

----------


## life

32 :/

----------


## fordgurl_87

28

----------


## life

34  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Wait................. time to fix it.

fordgirl_32...30...........life 32..............

now I'm 30...............ah to be 30 again!

----------


## fordgurl_87

34?????  28.. lol

----------


## Chantellabella

26

----------


## life

28
 obviously people cant count lol

----------


## Chantellabella

Obviously you can't either..........  ::): 

26

----------


## life

28 thought thats what i said  :anyone:

----------


## Tinkerbell

26  I'm sorry, life, you poked the dragon.  Me thinks you need your own Calvary.  Oh did I mention how competitive I am? ::

----------


## fordgurl_87

24....

Haha oops... I think me and life posted numbers at the same time earlier lol

----------


## Ironman

26

----------


## life

28 thankyou ironman  ::):  damm my mouth getting me into trouble again  ::(:

----------


## Tinkerbell

26  Oh no iron has called in reinforcements.  I guess it's on.

----------


## life

28, im back lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

26   ::):   May the best woman win  lol

----------


## life

30 may the best man win  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Hey wait a minute I know me some math.
26 !!!!

----------


## peace

28

----------


## Tinkerbell

26  Oh hell I hope my reinforcements show up soon.

----------


## life

28, maybe not sleeping tonight  ::):

----------


## peace

30

----------


## life

32  ::):

----------


## peace

34 ::

----------


## life

36  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

34   [BEEP] just got serious around here.  I surely wouldn't want to be the cause of your not sleeping, go ahead, rest.  ::):

----------


## life

36 lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

34  Curses, maybe my best laid plans are destined to fail.   ::):

----------


## life

36 ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

34   ::):     tag you're it

----------


## life

36 tinkerbell we seem to keep bumping into each other on this thread  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

34,  wasn't that a popular dance more than a few years ago?   If you would just capitulate, voila' no more bumping.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

32

----------


## Tinkerbell

30  Yeah reinforcements.

----------


## life

32 we meet again  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

30  funny how that seems to just happen   ::):

----------


## life

32, its funny that isnt it?  ::):

----------


## peace

34  :cheers:

----------


## life

36  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

32

----------


## fordgurl_87

Oops I mean 34...  stupid phone!

----------


## life

36 ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

34   ::):

----------


## life

36 hi  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

34  Good morning or afternoon for you.   ::):

----------


## life

36 afternoon for me thanks, good morning to you  ::):

----------


## peace

38 :Cape:

----------


## life

40 lads we can win this one  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38

----------


## life

40  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38

----------


## life

40  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38 I can't do this forever.

Just take my 38, subtract my age, add the year you were born, subtract my shoe size x the square root of your age and I'll go with that figure

----------


## life

40 chantellabella , why not vote with the boys and once we win once ill stop voting  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38 I don't bribe easily. 

I'll just wait till reinforcements show up later.  ::):

----------


## life

40 like yesterday lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

38  life, stop trying to intimidate us fragile females  ::):

----------


## life

40, hi, im not trying to intimidate anyone, epically fragile females, seriously please report anything that you feel intimidates you, im hurt by the suggestion  ::(:

----------


## Tinkerbell

38, don't cry your crocodile tears to me ::

----------


## life

40, please let me know how ive intimidated you, as i dont want to repeat any intimidation  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

38, seriously? okay, no intimidation - word banter.  If you're laughing, as I suspect because of the smiley, well done.

----------


## life

40, you could make up for all the worrying ive been suffering this evening, why not vote 5 times as a male to make it up to me  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

38, yeah I could but again I would a woman without a country, sorry.   ::

----------


## life

40, you wont be without a country youll be a naturalised male  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38

----------


## life

40  ::):  :anyone:

----------


## Chantellabella

38.............I'm anyone.

----------


## life

40  :anyone:  male

----------


## Chantellabella

38 where's my backup?

----------


## life

40, join the male side, were friendly  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

38 nay. I'm done for the night.

----------


## life

40,  ::):  bye

----------


## Tinkerbell

38  Hey I love guys, just don't want to be one.  ::):   If Chantellabella is gone I'm sunk.  I will go down with my ship.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

36

----------


## Tinkerbell

34

----------


## Chantellabella

32

----------


## life

34  :bat:

----------


## Chantellabella

32 You can't add

----------


## Tinkerbell

32

----------


## Chantellabella

oops 30

----------


## Tinkerbell

30

----------


## life

30  :bat:

----------


## Tinkerbell

28

----------


## Chantellabella

26

----------


## Tinkerbell

26

----------


## life

28  :bat:

----------


## Chantellabella

26

----------


## Tinkerbell

We need to get this straightened out.  I will take your 26.  Can't post twice in a row


26

----------


## Chantellabella

ok 24

----------


## life

twenty eight  :bat:

----------


## Chantellabella

nope you're at 26 now I'm 24

----------


## life

28

----------


## life

no i disagree

----------


## Chantellabella

still at 24.

----------


## Tinkerbell

26   Fine let him have it.  We are gracious women afterall.

----------


## Chantellabella

twenty 4

----------


## life

28 stop picking on me, ive no male friends on this site  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

again 24

----------


## life

26 bullys  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

22  Read back on your posts.

----------


## Chantellabella

20 yes we are.  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

24

----------


## Tinkerbell

22

----------


## life

26   ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

which one is it? 24?

----------


## life

28  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Are you counting by 4 or 2? I'm counting by 2.  Ok 26.

----------


## Tinkerbell

C - you're 24, he should have been 26,   so 24

----------


## life

28

----------


## Chantellabella

22

----------


## life

26

----------


## Tinkerbell

20

----------


## Chantellabella

life you need to count by 2 not 4

18

----------


## life

im call for a referee

----------


## Tinkerbell

life is cheating,   22

----------


## life

whos the referee

----------


## Tinkerbell

16  We can sort the math later.

----------


## Chantellabella

did you put a number? I'll assume you went up by 2 life.

14

----------


## life

tinkerbell please dont libel me lol, if people slowed down posting 24

----------


## Chantellabella

we're at 14!

now we're still at 14 whatever you post.

----------


## life

16  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

14 cheer up.  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Give you a chance?  We haven't been at 24 for minutes.  Your number is invalid
12

----------


## Chantellabella

10

----------


## Tinkerbell

8

----------


## Chantellabella

6

----------


## Tinkerbell

4  life?

----------


## Chantellabella

2 You get the last dig Tinkerbell.

----------


## life

well done  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Zero!!!    Thank you life, you have been a trip.  Congrats.

----------


## Chantellabella

:Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

It's been fun guys! Later gators!

----------


## life

52,  ::):  bye people, its been fun

----------


## Tinkerbell

Oh no, I'm not getting caught in this trap again. Good luck to the next person who takes you on.  Go get some sleep.   ::

----------


## peace

54

----------


## Ironman

56

----------


## peace

58

----------


## life

60  ::):

----------


## peace

62 :Cape:

----------


## life

64  ::):

----------


## peace

66 :Cape:

----------


## life

68 ::):

----------


## peace

70  :Cape:

----------


## life

72  ::):

----------


## peace

74  :Cape:

----------


## life

76  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

78  :Welcome:

----------


## life

lol, hi tinkerbell, i had to count the number twice thanks 80  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

^Just repaying a debt.   ::):

----------


## peace

82 :Cape:

----------


## life

thankyou tinkerbell, but its okay, you honestly dont need to, you won fair and square and well played btw  ::):

----------


## peace

Oh you two get a room your making me blush.  :Tongue:

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Oh you two get a room your making me blush.



Yay, I accomplished my goal for today, make tannasg blush   ::):

----------


## life

tinkerbell,there was no need to play with my feelings, just to make tannasg blush lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

^ Even the cat plays with the mouse before going in for the kill.  Remember I'm old enough to be your mother, that elder thing we talked about.
 :Eyebrow:

----------


## Tinkerbell

And by the way looks like maybe the master plan is working.  You guys haven't posted a number in the last several posts.   ::):

----------


## life

> ^ Even the cat plays with the mouse before going in for the kill.  Remember I'm old enough to be your mother, that elder thing we talked about.



sorry tinkerbell, unless im mistaken,are you saying you want to mother me, that could be fun lol  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Yay, still not posting a number!!  ::):   Hon, you really wouldn't want me to be your mother, as a Mom I'm not very nice.  My son thought he lived in a democracy and found out he lived in a dictatorship.  If you're talking about any other kind of mothering, Mrs. Robinson style, you're just not right.   :Crossed Arms:

----------


## life

sorry tinkerbell, mistaken again   ::(:

----------


## peace

84 :Cape:

----------


## life

86  ::):

----------


## peace

88 :Cape:

----------


## life

90  ::):

----------


## peace

92 :Cape:

----------


## life

94  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

92   Can't just totally abdicate the win.  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

90

----------


## life

tinkerbell,  shouldn't have posted numbers, knew it  ::(:

----------


## Tinkerbell

88, okay this is not my doing this time and life again you didn't post a number.  If you want to win, you gotta post a number.   ::

----------


## life

hi, tinkerbell, 90  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

88,   ::):

----------


## life

tinkerbell, what happened to the debt you owe me 90  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

88, paid in full, what about your debt, out of respect?   ::):

----------


## peace

90 :Cape:

----------


## life

92, what dedt is that tinkerbell, are you suggesting you only won last time because i let you  ::):

----------


## peace

94 :Cape:

----------


## life

96  ::):

----------


## Ironman

98

----------


## life

100, well done people  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> 100, well done people



CHEERS!  :Rofl:    I used it right  ::): .

----------


## peace

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  e :Cape:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Well done guys.   ::  life, I know you didn't let us poor girls win, we pretty soundly kicked your butt.   ::):     life, I'm disappointed, I thought we had talked about respect.   ::

----------


## life

> Well done guys.   life, I know you didn't let us poor girls win, we pretty soundly kicked your butt.      life, I'm disappointed, I thought we had talked about respect.



 hi tinkerbell, are you 100% certain of that  ::):  definition of respect = a feeling of deep admiration for someone or something elicited by their abilities, qualities, or achievements,the definition i prefer = due regard for the feelings, *wishes*, or rights of others  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

well, life, let me see go back and read your messages where you state that I had indeed warranted your respect.  Are you telling me that you are a revisionist?   ::(:

----------


## life

hi, tinkerbell, the message dated  (life - 05-02-2013 08:40 AM) i state 'you earned my respect and it was fun' the definition of respect i prefer = due regard for the *feelings*,* wishes*, or rights of others  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

> hi, tinkerbell, the message dated  (life - 05-02-2013 08:40 AM) i state 'you earned my respect and it was fun' the definition of respect i prefer = due regard for the *feelings*,* wishes*, or rights of others



Revisionist !- can't change horses in mid-stream.   :bat:

----------


## life

hi tinkerbell, please provide proof im a revisionist  ::(:  the above defination of respect is the one ive always used, to be fair i should have provided a definition   of respect in the message dated (life - 05-01-2013 01:22 PM) but some people dont like facts, maybe that's whats led to your confusion, definition of confusion = Lack of understanding; uncertainty  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Oh that's right, I forget, that's a symptom of a doddering ageing.  :damn kids:   Wait, did I already post this? I don't remember.
I think that you are I were working under different assumptions/definitions of respect, I've learned my lesson.   ::):

----------


## life

hi tinkerbell, is that an apology for saying i am a revisionist? after that nice diversion, back to the debt you owe  lol  ::):

----------

